
Star Trek and its revolutionary debt - anigbrowl
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/24/opinion/make-it-so-star-trek-and-its-debt-to-revolutionary-socialism.html?ribbon-ad-idx=10&rref=opinion&module=Ribbon&version=context&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&pgtype=article
======
kristianp
No mention of Iain M. Banks and his money-less Culture where the Minds take
care of the humans every whim?

[https://www.kirkusreviews.com/features/iain-m-banks-
culture-...](https://www.kirkusreviews.com/features/iain-m-banks-culture-
novels/)

